# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Despoblado de Torronteras (Guadalajara-España)

## No Registrado

Lugares abandonados: Torronteras


Despoblado de Torronteras (Guadalajara-España) 








Reportaje:
http://garajakania.blogspot.com/2011...ra-espana.html

  Espero que os guste. Gracias

----------


## perdiguera

Y ésto ¿qué es? y ¿qué narices tiene que ver con el foro?
O se explica un poco más o parece publicidad.

----------


## ben-amar

> Y ésto ¿qué es? y ¿qué narices tiene que ver con el foro?
> O se explica un poco más o parece publicidad.


jeje; es eso, justo lo que parece: publicidad de la pagina.
Las fotos bonitas, eso si

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver si contesta el No Registrado, y si en 48H, no lo hace...
Pues nada..., Au revoir :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues esas 48 horas ya pasaron hace tiempo...

----------

